# loose stool



## Calamala (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a baby leopard, I noticed his stool is loose the past few days. He is eating mainly romaine but also some spring greens. Not sure if it is normal or if I should be concerned. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 10, 2011)

You need to cut back on the romaine and give more of the greens...


----------



## Calamala (Oct 11, 2011)

When I first got him he wouldn't eat at all, I contacted the breeder he told me to do the romaine daily, to make sure he is getting his calcium and multivitamins. He will eat some of the spring mix but mostly the romaine. He also like hibiscus leaves. I got him some Mazuri today, that I am going to try tomorrow mixed in and I also have prickly pear to clean up and give him. 
But loose stool is "ok", I mean can it just be diet related and nothing to really worry about?


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 11, 2011)

Loose stool could be diet related and could also be a intestinal parasite...

But I will tell you from my experience.. that if I give my Sully just romain he will have loose stool..same goes if he eats two much fruit...

When his stool gets loose... I give him pumpkn , squash ,dry Mazuri . (no veg)and let him graze in the yard... the stool hardens up in a few days...


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 12, 2011)

Loose stool in an otherwise healthy tort is often either too much wet, sweet fruit, and/or too little fiber.


----------

